# What Causes a Deformed Cucumber?



## [email protected]_SmilingGardener

Its really true that too much nitrogen-based fertilizers can result in deformed cucumbers?


----------



## Janice_Hart

Hi Tee
This season is my first in growing cucumbers so I needed to know when to harvest. After reading your tips I will be pleased to begin my harvest in the next couple of weeks. I also picked up a few other handy hints so thank you for your care in sharing your knowledge.
Kind regards
Jan Hart


----------



## tom2

Or the obvious... LACK OF SPACE TO GROW...


----------



## Leta

My cucumbers look like a gourd, long an thin on one end, and big fat and roundish on the other end. The end attached to the plant is long and then and the other end is the roundish end. What's going on here? No other cucumbers ever grew on my plant, or at least they didn't make it past about an inch in length if they did. My entire garden just seems crazy and I'm afraid to eat anything in it. I did NOT use any pesticides at all and had beetles, stink bugs, spider mites, aphids, worms thingys, ants, to name a few. I made some insecticidal soap to use after a bit and bought some beneficial nematodes and ladybugs. But I think the damage was already done. HELP!!!


----------



## coyotecreative

Leta said:


> My cucumbers look like a gourd, long an thin on one end, and big fat and roundish on the other end. The end attached to the plant is long and then and the other end is the roundish end. What's going on here? No other cucumbers ever grew on my plant, or at least they didn't make it past about an inch in length if they did. My entire garden just seems crazy and I'm afraid to eat anything in it. I did NOT use any pesticides at all and had beetles, stink bugs, spider mites, aphids, worms thingys, ants, to name a few. I made some insecticidal soap to use after a bit and bought some beneficial nematodes and ladybugs. But I think the damage was already done. HELP!!!


Hmmm... sounds like you might need to start from the ground up and nourish your soil with lots of organic matter like compost, and add more on top (mulch). Building good fungal networks in the soil is key to the plants obtaining enough nutrients in a form they can absorb. 
Good video here: 



Look at 23:44, Toshimichi Yoshida: Our dear friend bacteria


----------



## harrylee

Welcome to the forum. I get the odd deformed cucumber, but I don't worry too much about it. There are plenty more coming....lol


----------

